# orchids



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

Does anyone know any sites that I can get rare orchids for my terrarium from? :lol: 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

I would try Tropiflora, they have much, much more than is listed. Other than that there is Parkside Orchids in PA near my parent's house. I'm sure there's hundreds of other places.
j

P.S. Tropiflora has ghost orchids in the collector's corner in this issue of the cargo report...


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Try http://www.andysorchids.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi,

In my tanks, I have good results with Pleurothallis sp. and few Masdevallia "Hot" species (for exemple M. floribunda)

Maybe it can help you to make a choice.. :wink:


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

http://www.hoosierorchids.com is a good place. You also might want to check with rbrightstone on this forum. I have bought a number of really nice miniature Cattleya hybrids from him that are growing like gangbusters and should be blooming (4" blooms!) soon.

He is supposed to have some more different terrarium suitable orchids coming of age soon. I think he has an ad in the classifieds section for Nepenthes. http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1812 Just drop him a line. His prices are a lot more competitive than Hoosier Orchids or Andy's Orchids. However, Andy's orchids is a great site.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

http://www.andysorchids.com/picturefram ... PicId=5002

Does that seem like a good viv subject? All the requirements seem ok...


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2004)

From what I've heard, Pleurothallis grobyii tends to do well under viv conditions.


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Try J&L ochids in Connecticut for Masdevallias, Pleurothallids, and other mini's; Woodstream orchids in the DC area for Paphiopedilum species and primary hybrids, Phragmipedium species and hybrids, and many Panamanian species; Hoosier Orchids for Pleurothallids and many other species. There are also some great people that you will typically only find at orchid shows. Two come to mind and are both from Ecuador. Dr Eduardo Sanches owns Orchidias de los Andes and Pepe Portia (can't remember the name of his company) both have many intermediate growing Ecuadorean species.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeager said:


> I would try Tropiflora, they have much, much more than is listed. Other than that there is Parkside Orchids in PA near my parent's house. I'm sure there's hundreds of other places.
> j
> 
> P.S. Tropiflora has ghost orchids in the collector's corner in this issue of the cargo report...


Does anyone have ghost orchids in their viv or not in one and how are they to care for? The Tropiflora says not for beginners so how true is that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

I'd get hold of Jon Werner. He had a great setup at NWFF and I brought home 4 from him.He has tried the ones he had for sale in his vivs so they are basically "tank tested". His e-mail is [email protected].
One thing about the ones I bought from Jon is they are already mounted on some treefern and have hooks on the back so all you have to do is push the hooks into your background.That way you can find their confort zone. most oif the one I bought are epiphytes and they look great in the vivs I put them in.
If you read this Jon,there's your plug, send me out an stricta when they are ready :lol: 
M.W.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

I talked to Jon Werner a few months ago via e-mail about certain species of Pluerothallids and Masdevallias that would do well in a viv. I did some searching through my inbox and found them. Here was his adivce to me:

*Pleurothallis seem to be more hardy than Masdevallias - in general. Before I get into specie types, there are a few items to consider. The first would be air movement. All orchids need it, some more than others - Pleurothallids again being more tolerant. I use a fine sheer material along the top back area of my tank lids. While I don't have a fan blowing air, the sheer material permits some evaporation and greater temperature fluxuation. Watering schedule is also important. A good rule of thumb is to water in the morning so the leaves and stems are dry by evening. This helps limit fungus and rot problems. [In your specific area], high temps coupled with moist plants in the evening could lead to big problems. Those are the two most important thins to consider in my opinion. Here are some species you might want to try. Pleurothallis anthrax, Pleuro niveoglobula, Pleuro acestrophylla, Pleuro allerii, Pleuro angustipetala, Pleuro grobyii, Pleuro tripterantha. Masd cuprea and Masd. sernae are with a shot too. *

Hope that helps.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

To Jon's list of Pleurothallis species, I would futher add P. ornata, as that has fared well for me, and has bloomed in the terraria.

Additionally, I have had good luck with warm to hot growing Dendrobiums in the terraria, but most require enough terrarium to accomodate their height (usually 18" at least), and my mini Cattleya hybrids are growing nicely as well. I should have a few more Dendrobium species coming in this month to try out in the terraria, but it will be 4-6 months before I know how they like the terrarium culture.

I also have a Paph seedling that has grown by leaps and bounds in the terrarium, and I'm looking forward to seeing the bloom on this one. Like Jon, I have a screen strip that runs along my front and side of my terraria to allow some air exchange and prevent fungus and rot in the orchids. However, the humidity still remains in the 70-90% range.


----------

